# Ship transversing the channel.



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

One of the bigger botes Ive seen. Taken from east beach with a 500mm.


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER (Oct 8, 2009)

THAT IS ONE BIG SCOOTER...


----------



## Reel-tor (May 21, 2004)

click here for details on ship: http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/shipdetails.aspx?MMSI=636014185

Also, this used to be a US Navy tanker according to this from wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Tombigbee_(AOG-11) (NOTE: can't possiblity be the same ship but one of the same name, I doubt this one was built in 1942).


----------



## CavassoCruisin (Jun 21, 2006)

Ex-_Tombigbee_ is now named _Ariadne_ with an "E". _Ariadni_ is a brand-new 166,000 metric ton double hull crude oil tanker. http://www.liquimar.gr/?Fleet:ARIADNI&nbsp;

Nice shots - you might be interested in posting to shipspotting.com.

Also a nifty tracker - mostly appears to be in chinese, but the "map" link is in English: http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/jp/shipdetails.aspx?MMSI=636014185


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thanks guys for the info links. didnt know about the shipspotter web site. Interesting.


----------



## Bull Gear (Jul 31, 2010)

She coming in to load up or leaving after unloading.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Hey, I used to work on that boat! The New Buccaneer! Now those were the party days!


----------

